# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الافتراضي هل تبكي عند موت أحد جرحك ؟

## الوردة الاردنية

هل ستبكي اذا تعرضت لمثل هالموقف؟؟؟؟

مرحـبا

سؤال اود طرحه على جميع الاعضاء واريد الاجابه بكل صراحه

هل تبكي عند موت أحد جرحك يوم ما..؟

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلته المشاعر


ربما اعتبرته صديق !!


أو حبيب


أو حتى أخ !!


أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك


وفجأة


وبلا مقدمات


يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناقــ


فيرحل


إلى أين ؟؟


ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين


ليغرز بقلوبهم حقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك


يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان


ثم يختفي من حياتك


تاركا ورائه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة


ولربما زرع في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!


أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسى !!


تمر السنين


لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص


بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر موته


كيف ستكون ردة فعلك؟


وهـــــل


- هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ << كيف وحاضرك هدمه ماضيك!!


- تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ << هل محتويات درسه كانت القساوة!!


- تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ << هل هذا يعني أنك عدت لسذاجتك التي لقبت بها بعد طعنه لك !!


- تسامحه وتعفو عنه >>" كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير " !!


أم تقول


مـــــــــات الشر !!


هي دعوة للمصارحة فلنفرض أننا عشنا مثل هذه اللحظة ونجيب !!


تحيـــــــــــــــاتي هل ستبكي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا بالنسبة الي 
ستصيبني حالة تبلد

لن أعرف إن كنتُ حزينه أم غير مكترثه ..

فـ نادرا ماتظهر ردة فعلي بشكل فوري ’

أحتاج لفترة من الزمن لأستوعب الأمر و يترجمه عقلي

و بعدها أقرر ..

ولكن مجملا الميت لا يستحق منا سوى الدعاء بالرحمه

حتى إن كان الحقد يملأنا ..

تدريجيا سننسى و ندعوا بالرحمة ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ما بتمناله غير الرحمة 
راح ابكي عليه لانه اكيد قضيت معاه ايام حلوة 
حتى لو كانت نهايتها خصام وزعل 

وبس*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مهما كان فبحضرة الموت تتوقف كل الأحقاد و يبقى فقط الدعاء لله بالرحمه والمغفرة للجميع 
فالإنسان رزق بنعمة النسيان و الحنان 

يبقى للجرح أثر و لكن بحضور الموت ينتهي الأثر و يمحى الألم

----------

